# Gaming PC Komponenten - Zusammenstellung ok?



## Hias_147 (11. Juli 2014)

Ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen Gaming-PC zulegen und habe dafür etwa ein Budget von ~€1.200

Die Anforderungen die ich habe sind folgende:
- aktuelle und zukünftige Spiele in hoher Auflösung spielen (irgendwie klar bei einem Gaming-PC)
- dabei muss es nicht absolutes High-End sein (also keine zwei Grafikkarten, auch nicht unbedingt ein i7 Prozessor)
- dabei sollte er jedoch möglichst leise sein
- rechenintensive Anwendungen wie Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator und Dreamviewer sollten gut laufen (ist jedoch nicht das Hauptaugenmerk)
- ein eventuelles Upgrade vom Komponenten (Prozessor, ...) sollte in Zukunft möglich sein
- Übertakten will ich eigentlich nicht, jedoch würde ich mir die Möglichkeit dazu gerne mal offen halten, daher eine CPU mit freiem Multiplikator und ein Mainboard mit Z87 Chipsatz
- das Gehäuse sollte wie ein halbwegs normales PC-Gehäuse aussehen (keine bunten LEDs oder "spaciges" Design)

Hierfür habe ich mir mal folgende Komponenten zusammengestellt und wollte wissen ob diese Zusammenstellung so okay ist oder ob ich an der ein oder anderen Ecke vielleicht etwas einsparen könnte (gerade was Komponenten wie Netzteil und Gehäuse betrifft bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das nicht doch etwas überdimensioniert ist) oder bei anderen Teilen vielleicht am falschen Ende spare.

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl €87,49

Netzteil: Cooler Maser B600 600 Watt €47,69
sind für meine Konfiguration 600 Watt zu viel?

Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming €103,95
brauche ich bei diesem Mainboard noch eine extra Soundkarte, oder ist die Onboard Lösung ausreichend?

CPU: Intel i5-4690k €212,93

CPU-Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition €44,93

RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600 €123,42
Sind 16GB heutzutage überhaupt sinnvoll oder reichen auch 8GB aus?

Grafikkarte: MSI N700 TwinFrozr Gaming TF2GD5/OC - GeForce GTX770 2GB GDDR5 €280,79
Wie sieht es bei dieser Karte mit der Lautstärke aus? Ist diese akzeptabel? Reichen 2GB Grafikspeicher aus oder lohnt es sich ein bisschen mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und zu einem Modell mit 4GB zu greifen?

SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Evo Basic 250GB €110,99
ist es hier sinnvoll auf ein Produkt von Samsung zu setzen oder gibt es auch günstigere und dabei gleichwertige Alternativen? Gerade beim Thema SSD ist langlebigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit doch wichtig oder?

HDD:  Seagate Barracuda 7200 3TB €94,33

DVD-Laufwerk: 2x LG GH24NS 2x €12,68 = €25,36

Gehäuselüfter: beQuiet! SilentWings2 140mm €18,18
reicht 1 Stück hier aus? Da das Gehäuse ja grundsätzlich schallgedämmt ist will ich es so belassen, jedoch verfügt es selbst nur über zwei Lüfter.

SATA-Kabel: 4x LogiLink e-SATA Kabel 1m 4x €2,99 = €11,93
ist das das richtige Kabel für die beiden Festplatten, Laufwerke und Mainboard? Oder liegen irgendeinem der Teile schon SATA Kabel bei? Ist 1m lang genug oder soll ich lieber 1,5m nehmen?


Mit den gewählten Komponenten würde ich so auf *€1.161,99* kommen. Was haltet ihr davon, ist die Konfiguration dabei in Ordnung oder soll ich daran noch etwas verändern?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2014)

Das ist zwar insgesamt gut, aber:

- Gehäuse ist recht teuer für heutige Maßstäbe, und dank guter Kühler bei Grafikkarte und CPU sind PCs auch in normalen Gehäusen für 50-60€ nicht wirklich lauter

- wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, dann nimm einen Xeon E3-1230v3 oder 1231v3 für 210€, die sind technisch wie Core i7 mit effektiv 8 Kernen (pro echtem Kern 2 "Threads" ), und als Board reicht dann eines für ca 80€ mit H87 oder Z97 Chipsatz. Und wenn Du übertakten willst, dann lieber ein Z97-Board, weil der 4690k eine neuere CPU ist, die mit Pech nicht auf dem älteren Z87 läuft, wenn das Board beim Shop schon länger auf Lager ist und noch ein altes BIOS hat.

- der Kühler ist nur zum Übertakten nötig, ansonsten hast Du auch günstiger eine sehr leise Kühlung

- die Grafikkarte ist gut, aber von AMD gibt es die gleiche Leistung auch günstiger, auch mit leisen Kühlern von Asus, MSI, Sapphire & Co

- wozu ZWEI DVD-Laufwerke? Wenn Du jetzt oft eine CD/DVD "on thy fly" kopieren wolltest, dann würde es evlt. Sinn machen, aber dann müsstest du wenigstens EINEN Brenner nehmen, du hast da aber jetzt zwei reine Lese-Laufwerke

- nen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter braucht man an sich GAR nicht, außer die beim Gehäuse mitgelieferten entpuppen sich als "zu laut" - würd ich erst später ggf. nachbestellen. Bei nem modern Gehäuse reicht an sich schon EIN Lüfter insgesamt aus (plus natürlich die von CPU + Grafikkarte)

- Sata-Kabel liegen an sich beim Board immer mind. 2 dabei, oft auch 4. Und 1m wäre verdammt lang, du hast normalerweise maximal 30-40cm zu überwinden.

- bei SSDs tun sich viele Modelle nix, zb eine Crucial mx100 wäre auch sehr gut.


Wenn Du was einsparst, würde ich dann auch eher ein sehr gutes Netzteil nehmen, das effizienter ist - dann reichen 450-500W auch dicke aus


----------



## Hias_147 (11. Juli 2014)

Okay danke für die Informationen. Ich habe die Zusammenstellung diesbezüglich mal ein bisschen geändert:

Als Prozessor hab ich den Xeon E3-1231v3 für €216,30 ausgewählt. Wenn ich richtig liege dann ist der in einer Leistungsklasse wie der i7-4790 nur ohne Grafikeinheit und damit besser als der oben genannte i5 oder? Übertakten muss ich jetzt eigentlich nicht unbedingt..

Wäre dann folgendes Mainboard für meine Bedürfnisse gut: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 für €79,94
Oder soll ich lieber für ein paar Euro mehr das Asus H97-PRO um €97,64 nehmen? Diesem liegen auch garantiert 4 SATA Kabel dabei, die brauche ich dann also nicht extra kaufen..
Wie sieht es bei diesen Boards mit dem Sound aus? Macht es sinn sich eine zusätzliche Soundkarte um ~€30 anzuschaffen oder merkt man da keinen großen Unterschied? €100 will ich jetzt sowieso nicht für eine Soundkarte noch einmal extra ausgeben, so professionell muss es auch wieder nicht sein.

Ist das ein gutes Netzteil: be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W für €59,35 oder soll ich noch einmal eine Preisklasse höher gehen?

Welcher Prozessorkühler wäre dann gut? Ich hätte nämlich schon gerne einen ziemlich leisen PC.. Ist der Alpenföhn Brocken 2 für €38,16 eine Alternative? Oder kann ich noch günstiger werden mit dem Kühler?

Wäre als Grafikkarte die MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB für €248,55 eine gute Alternative zur oben genannten GTX770?

Bei der SSD könnte ich mit der Crucial MX100 256GB für €89,64 noch einmal gut €20 zur oben genannten Samsung SSD sparen. Hat die große Nachteile im Vergleich zur Samsung Platte?

Das mit den Laufwerken hab ich jetzt nicht beachtet. Da nehme ich dann diesen Brenner: Asus DRW-24F1ST Retail Silent für €17,90 und noch 1x das andere Leselaufwerk.

Und bezüglich Gehäuse.. Hat jemand eine preisgünstige Alternative mit ähnlichem Aussehen?


Ist die Zusammenstellung des PCs so besser oder soll ich noch immer etwas verändern? Preislich liege ich mit dieser Zusammenstellung immer noch bei knapp €1.145 (mit dem Asus Mainboard), da die CPU und das Netzteil ja jetzt teurer ist, dafür die Grafikkarte, SSD und Lüfter etwas billiger und der Gehäuselüfter wegfällt.. Einsparen könnte ich noch beim Gehäuse und beim Mainboard (wenn ich das von Gigabyte nehme) und ggf. auch beim CPU-Kühler, nur weiß ich da überhaupt nicht welchen ich nehmen soll.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2014)

Zu Beginn mal nebenbei: wenn du per preisvergleich reingehst, sind die Produkte oft merkbar günstiger bei hardwareversand - zB die CPU kostet dann 207€ Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland





Hias_147 schrieb:


> Okay danke für die Informationen. Ich habe die Zusammenstellung diesbezüglich mal ein bisschen geändert:
> 
> Als Prozessor hab ich den Xeon E3-1231v3 für €216,30 ausgewählt. Wenn ich richtig liege dann ist der in einer Leistungsklasse wie der i7-4790 nur ohne Grafikeinheit und damit besser als der oben genannte i5 oder?


 Genau, zumindest ist er quasi gleichstark wie der i7-4770. Der 4790 KÖNNTE wegen des höheren Taktes später mal ein BISSCHEN schneller sein, aber derzeit sind die Spiele und Grafikkarten noch nicht schnell genug, als dass die 200 MHz mehr Takt bei so einer CPU etwas bringen.




> Wäre dann folgendes Mainboard für meine Bedürfnisse gut: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 für €79,94
> Oder soll ich lieber für ein paar Euro mehr das Asus H97-PRO um €97,64 nehmen? Diesem liegen auch garantiert 4 SATA Kabel dabei, die brauche ich dann also nicht extra kaufen..


 Das Asus hat noch nen M.2-Anschluss, der derzeit keine Rolle spielt, an dem man aber später - wenn SSDs noch schneller werden - eine passende SSDs noch schneller betreiben kann als per SATA, und es hat einen Gehäuselüfter-Anschluss mehr - ansonsten tun sich die Boards aber nix. 




> Wie sieht es bei diesen Boards mit dem Sound aus? Macht es sinn sich eine zusätzliche Soundkarte um ~€30 anzuschaffen oder merkt man da keinen großen Unterschied? €100 will ich jetzt sowieso nicht für eine Soundkarte noch einmal extra ausgeben, so professionell muss es auch wieder nicht sein.


 Wenn Du richtig gute Lautsprecher hast, ich sag mal so ab 70-80€ aufwärts für ein Stereo-Set, oder gute Kopfhörer ab ca 60€ bzw. Headset ab ca 80€ und diese auch nicht digital bzw. per USB anschließt, dann kann sich eine Soundkarte lohnen, aber ansonsten reicht onboard aus.



> Ist das ein gutes Netzteil: be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W für €59,35 oder soll ich noch einmal eine Preisklasse höher gehen?


 das ist schon gut, das L8-CM hätte zusätzlich noch die Möglichkeit, nicht benötigte Kabel abzunehmen. Noch besser wäre dann zB das L9-CM 480W be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das wäre dann schon Top-Klasse, aber L8 reicht völlig aus. Nur wenn Du den PC sehr sehr lange pro Tag an hast, lohnt sich ein besonders effizientes Netzteil.




> Welcher Prozessorkühler wäre dann gut? Ich hätte nämlich schon gerne einen ziemlich leisen PC.. Ist der Alpenföhn Brocken 2 für €38,16 eine Alternative? Oder kann ich noch günstiger werden mit dem Kühler?


 Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Co oder auch Freezer A30 bzw i30 unter 30€ sind gut, oder Enermax ETS-T40. Oder etwas teurer auch ein Thermalright Macho 120, der Brocken ist auch gut, aber an sich ebenfalls schon "Übertakterware"  




> Wäre als Grafikkarte die MSI R9 280X Gaming 3GB für €248,55 eine gute Alternative zur oben genannten GTX770?


 Jo, die ist gut.



> Bei der SSD könnte ich mit der Crucial MX100 256GB für €89,64 noch einmal gut €20 zur oben genannten Samsung SSD sparen. Hat die große Nachteile im Vergleich zur Samsung Platte?


 Nein, die SSDs sind alle sehr schnell, und beim Schreibspeed gibt es zwar manchmal Unterschiede, aber es wird nur ganz selten mal viel geschrieben - wichtig ist die Zugriffszeit, und die ist auch bei der Crucial Top.



Gehäuse: muss das denn vorne "zu" sein ? Das ist halt wiederum doof, wenn man Laufwerke oft nutzen will. Ein sehr ähnliches wäre das hier Sharkoon Mask Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und wenn es nicht GANZ zu sein muss, finde ich das hier sehr gut und trotzdem auch "schlicht", Monolith-ähnlich Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


Für den Preis wäre der PC aber absolut Top, die 16GB RAM machen bei DIR wegen Deiner Software auch Sinn, ansonsten würden aber auch 8GB reichen - falls Du unbedingt was sparen willst, dann nimm ruhig erstmal nur 8GB, die Vorteile für Deine Software von 16GB sind jetzt auch nicht grad groß


----------



## Hias_147 (11. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Tipps, eigentlich kann man sagen sind es nun fast komplett andere Komponenten als vorher:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H, oder wäre das AsRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance vielleicht eine Alternative? 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
CPU-Kühlung: Arctic Cooler Freezer A30 Brocken 2 und Macho 120 (eig. gleich teuer) sind aber nur €7 teurer.. Bringt mir aber wirklich nichts oder?
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR-1600, CL9 
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 3TB
Laufwerk 1: Asus DRW-24F1ST Silent
Laufwerk 2: LG GH24NS

Ich habe mich jetzt für 8GB RAM entschieden. Das Mainboard hat ja 4 RAM-Steckplätze. Liege ich hier richtig mit der Annahme, dass ich hier einfach noch einmal das selbe 8GB Kit nachrüsten könnte, falls mir die 8GB irgendwann zuwenig werden? Preislich macht es ja keinen großen Unterschied, ein 16GB-Kit kostet hier ziemlich genau das Doppelte vom 8GB-Kit.

Nach einem Gehäuse werde ich mich noch umsehen. Außer ATX, Grafikkartenlänge, Lüfterhöhe und genügend SATA-Steckplätze muss ich dabei eigentlich eh nichts groß beachten oder? Vorne zu muss nicht sein (finde ich eigentlich sogar störend), mir hat bei dem Gehäuse nur die Einfachheit gefallen aber solche Gehäuse gibt es ja eh genug. Außerdem steht der PC voraussichtlich eh unterm Schreibtisch.

Hier ist jetzt noch kein Gehäuse dabei, aber so kommt diese Konfiguration auf unter €910, was deutlich unter der ersten Konfiguration liegt. (Danke für den Tipp mit dem Preisvergleich!)


Danke für die Tipps, ich denke ich werde mir den PC so zusammenstellen!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2014)

Das ASRock ist ebenfalls gut, hat sogar hinten noch 2x USB mehr. Der Rest passt sehr gut, und SOLLTE der CPU-Lüfter doch hörbar sein, kannst Du auch nachträglich einen leiseren nachkaufen, also NUR einen neuen Lüfter, nicht den Kühler selbst. Ich hab zb ne Gigabyte 7950 Grafikkarte, nen leisen Gehäuselüfter und einen Xigmatek Dark Knight als Kühler, und nur weil Grafikkarte, Netzteil und Gehäuselüfter total leise sind, konnte ich bei dem CPU-Lüfter ein leises schleifen hören bei Last - hab dann für 10€ nen neuen 120mm-Lüfter geholt, und nun ist der PC so leise, dass ich ihn kaum wahrnehmen kann.

Hier wären Gehäuse, in die mind Grafikkarten mit 30cm Länge passen und Kühler mit 16cm oder höher und die auch mind 2x USB3.0 vorne haben sowie mind 1x nen Platz für die 2,5 Zoll SSD: PC-Geh


----------



## svd (11. Juli 2014)

Ch-ch-ch, kennt man den Fatal1ty heut überhaupt noch? Das Gigabyte Board ist schon super, des passt scho.

Der Prozessorkühler passt dafür nicht. Der A30 ist nur für AMD Mainboards ausgelegt, glaube ich.
Wenn Arctic, sollte das schon zB der Freezer 13 CO sein.


----------



## Hias_147 (11. Juli 2014)

Achja stimmt, darauf habe ich dann gar nicht mehr geschaut. Laut hardwareversand.de passt der Freezer i30 ja auch nicht auf ein 1150er-Board, stimmt das?
 Ich denke dann werde ich einfach den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 nehmen, so teuer ist der ja auch nicht. Und voraussichtlich auch das Gigabyte Board.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2014)

Das die 30er nicht passen hab ich auch nicht gemerkt ^^  Wusste gar nicht, dass es so was heutzutage noch gibt ^^


----------



## Hias_147 (11. Juli 2014)

Allerdings brauche ich ein einen Monitor auch noch dazu. Könnt ihr mir irgendwas empfehlen? 
Große Anforderungen habe ich eigentlich nicht.. 1920x1080 Auflösung sollte er schon haben und 24" wären optimal für mich. 

Was haltet ihr von folgendem Modell, ist das in Ordnung: BenQ GL2450HM oder soll ich mich eher nach einem teureren Modell umsehen?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2014)

Kommt drauf, wie viel teurer Du meinst. So 20-30€ mehr schaden sicher nicht, wobei der BenQ sicher gut genug ist


----------



## Hias_147 (20. Juli 2014)

Okay Danke nochmal für die Hilfe, ich habe die Konfiguration jetzt soweit fertig.

Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 green (Window-Kit), ohne Netzteil € 54,35
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold € 86,01
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H, Sockel 1150, ATX € 87,69
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150 € 206,89
Prozessorkühler: Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A € 34,99
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5 € 235,52
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 € 60,89
SSD: Crucial MX100 SSD 256GB (2,5", 7mm) € 84,96
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s € 88,35
Laufwerk: 2x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz € 24,16
SATA-Kabel: 3x Delock Kabel SATA III 50cm rot ge/ge Metall € 5,34

Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64bit (SB-Version) € 79,90

Monitor: BenQ GL2450HM € 139,00
DVI-Kabel: Good Connection Dual-Link DVI-D Kabel 1,8m € 5,58

Lautsprecher: Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z506 € 71,99



Mit diesen Komponenten komme ich auf *€ 1.265,62* (PC alleine *€ 942,15*) zzgl. Versand und ich denke, dass sie nun optimal aufeinander abgestimmt sind.
Brauche ich noch zusätzlich irgendwelche Kabel für die Stromversorgung o.Ä.? Insgesamt habe ich vor, 2x 2,5", 1x 3,5" und 2x 5,25" zu verbauen. 


Ein bisschen Sorgen mache ich mir noch beim Zusammenbau. Ich würde mich zwar schon als technisch versiert bezeichnen (außerdem hab ich mir schon ein paar Videos auf YouTube abgesehen), jedoch hatte ich es noch nie mit einem Gaming-PC zu tun. Kann ich etwas falsch machen oder gibt es etwas, das ich groß beachten muss?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2014)

Das passt, nur brauchst Du ganz sicher keine 3 zusätzlichen Sata-Kabel. Beim Board sind 2 dabei, sie sind 100%ig nicht nur 10cm lang, und von den SATA-Anschlüssen des Boards bis zur Festplatte/SSD sind es niemals 50cm. Vom Board zum Brenner vielleicht schon, da würde dann ein SATA-Kabel 40-50cm passen. Nebenbei: brauchst du denn echt ZWEI DVD-Laufwerke? 

Ansonsten wäre das einzige, was ich nicht gut finde, das Boxenset. MUSS es Surround sein? Bei dem Preis hast Du da halt nur 10€ pro Box, da würdest Du in Stereo was deutlich besseres bekommen.


Wegen Zusammenbau: es gibt nur wenige Knackpunkte, die man beachten muss. Abstandhalter beim Board an den richtigen Stellen, CPU-Kühler laut Anleitung montieren, sich immer vor dem Zusammenbau erden. Ansonsten braucht man nur was Geschick und Geduld, und es kann vlt durch was falsch angeschlossenes der Pc nicht starten oder man kein Bild oder so, aber etwas falsch einbauen/Anstecken in dem Sinne, dass es für einen Schaden sorgen kann, geht nur mit IMMENSER Gewalt. 

Siehe auch mein Posting hier http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-komponte...wie-findet-ihr-diesen-hier-2.html#post9756716


----------



## Hias_147 (21. Juli 2014)

Ja zwei Kabel liegen dem Mainboard bei (SSD u. HDD), zwei brauche ich für die Laufwerke und dann habe ich noch zusätzlich eine alte Festplatte mit Daten, die ich auch gerne an den PC anschließen würde. Macht in Summe 5x SATA.. 
Die zwei Laufwerke werden jetzt sicher nicht beide täglich in Betrieb sein, aber ich muss doch öfter mal etwas von einer CD/DVD auf eine andere brennen. Oder sind die Laufwerke auch nur zum lesen? Welches bräuchte ich dann zum brennen?

Ja du hast recht, unbedingt 5.1 muss es nicht sein. (vA weil ich für einen der hinteren Lautsprecher noch nicht einmal gewusst hätte wo ich ihn platzieren soll ) Was hältst du vom Logitech Z623? Das sieht recht ordentlich aus. Es ist zwar mit €126,- etwas teurer aber das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2014)

Also, wenn du echt oft Discs kopierst, ist das okay. Das LW ist ein Brenner, dann hast Du halt zwei Brenner.

Und das Logitech-StereoSet ist klanglich auf jeden Fall viel besser als das Surroundset. Mitr persönlich wäre Logitech allerdings zu basslastig, die "beeindrucken" gerne mit nem übertriebenen Bass, auch um Schwächen bei den Satellitenboxen zu übertönen. Ich selber bin sogar eher für 2.0, also zwei größere Boxen, aber ohne Sub. In 2.1 ist das Logitech für den Preis aber gut, eine Alternative wäre das hier Edifier 2.1 System S330D wei


----------



## Hias_147 (21. Juli 2014)

Danke, das Edifier gefällt mir auch vom Aussehen her viel besser als das Logitech. Hat es einen besonderen Grund, dass die schwarze Variante bei hardwareversand.de fast €10,- teurer ist?? Aber ich denke ich werde es sowieso in weiß nehmen, ist mal was anderes 

Was wäre denn eine 2.0 Alternative ungefähr im selben Qualitäts-/Preissegment?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2014)

Also, vermutlich hatten die die weiße einfach nur günstiger eingekauft... 

2.0 gibt es wiederum für um die 120€ nur wenig - ich hab die hier Samson Media One 4A  die waren aber ne Weile lang deutlich  günstiger, bei 150€ kann man auch direkt ne Nummer größer nehmen Samson Media ONE 5A  oder günstiger diese hier M-Audio AV40 Studiophile Aktivlautsprecher


----------



## Hias_147 (6. August 2014)

Wollte mich nur noch einmal für die Hilfe und die guten Tipps bedanken und euch sagen, dass alle Komponenten angekommen sind und ich den PC erfolgreich zusammengebaut habe (auch wenn es ein bisschen gedauert hat - war immerhin mein erster PC-Zusammenbau und vA der Lüfter hat anfangs ein paar Probleme bereitet).
Leider hat es ein bisschen gedauert, da hardwareversand.de nicht alle Teile auf Lager hatte (I'm looking at you, Crucial MX100), aber nun ist alles aufgebaut und läuft super. Auch von den Edifier S330D Boxen bin ich überzeugt, vielen Dank für den super Tipp!


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2014)

cool, viel Spaß


----------

